# Nina 7 months old now



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oscar! She's looking great, as always! I love the shot where she's slapping Tyson, lol! That's too cute! I love your deck, as well! Looks like a nice chill spot! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol she got the "Yoda Ears"


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww she looks great  I love her ears their way cute


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gotta love those ears! She almost a full grown doggie now


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Oscar! She's looking great, as always! I love the shot where she's slapping Tyson, lol! That's too cute! I love your deck, as well! Looks like a nice chill spot! Thanks for sharing!


yeah, thinking about starting a SMACKDOWN photo thread with that.



BittersweetEmbrace said:


> lol she got the "Yoda Ears"


if only she had the brain.



Mcleod15 said:


> lookin good


gracias!



kg420 said:


> Awww she looks great  I love her ears their way cute


she could hear someone coming from 7 blocks away



american_pit13 said:


> Gotta love those ears! She almost a full grown doggie now


im the one that needs to grow up more..thanks


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

great pics, Oscar. Nina is so cute!


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

Shes beautiful nice an lean i love seeing pits in shape


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh man, she's becoming more and more of a lady everytime i see her! They do make a awesome "couple" oscar


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

*a beautiful girl.*


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

she's looking so good bro. one my favorite dogs on the forum for sure.
what kind food are you feeding?

man she's impressive keep up the good work


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Marley's ears used to do that too but they are fine now. But for real he can hear everything. Ryan always says he's the best watch dog ever cause he can hear a mouse fart on a cotton ball


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Love that last pic, she is just adorable!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She looks great but aren't you worried...... that the wind might catch those ears and fly her away?LOL


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Adorable. Her ears are so cute.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Cujo's Mom said:


> great pics, Oscar. Nina is so cute!


thanks! enjoy your weekly visits as well.



FLY-SkY said:


> Shes beautiful nice an lean i love seeing pits in shape


thanks brother, she eats good and gets plenty of exercise


Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Oh man, she's becoming more and more of a lady everytime i see her! They do make a awesome "couple" oscar


YIKES!! no brother and sister..LOL. no way will that happen. perhaps in another life. thanks Sheena.



ah pits said:


> *a beautiful girl.*


thanks, love me some pretty girls.



Nizmo said:


> she's looking so good bro. one my favorite dogs on the forum for sure.
> what kind food are you feeding?
> 
> man she's impressive keep up the good work


Raw... just about from 8 weeks on. earlier she had more Acana Grasslands and Orijen and still gets it when we travel or head out.



kg420 said:


> LMAO Marley's ears used to do that too but they are fine now. But for real he can hear everything. Ryan always says he's the best watch dog ever cause he can hear a mouse fart on a cotton ball


i like that, i use the one from Sopranos where uncle junior says ( about the Feds)
" they could hear a snake fart in Egypt.



~StangChick~ said:


> Love that last pic, she is just adorable!


thanks girl, where ya been. post up !



Rudy4747 said:


> She looks great but aren't you worried...... that the wind might catch those ears and fly her away?LOL


i tie them down and check weather.com before i head out



aimee235 said:


> Adorable. Her ears are so cute.


she's blushing as i read this to her


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i would like to feed raw but im not sure i want to really do that twice a day lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Daaaaang Oscar,she's looking gorgeous!Definitely a looker!Thanks for sharing,and you need to post more of the beautiful gal!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

She is an angel. And as for the ears, well, I'll bet you have great TV reception! Just funnin'


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> i would like to feed raw but im not sure i want to really do that twice a day lol


Niz, honestly, it's hard. raw feeders will tell you you get used to it, but ill be the first to say although i feel it far surpasses kibble in a nutrition and health aspect, it is expensive and time consuming. ( not saying your broke and irresponsible) just saying that now we have much better quality of dog foods based on raw ( Acana Orijen), that there are other choices. not for me, but i will be the first to admit that Orijen and Acana ( and perhaps a few other brands i did not do research on) along with an occasional egg ( with shell ), some parsley water/tea, and a meaty bone from time to time will still be a great start if not a permanent diet. I always have acana Grasslands at home for travel or food training. ( thawing up and chopping meat or organs for treats was becoming a mess, time consuming and not healthy for me if i didnt frequently wash my hands or be wary of any cuts in my hands or fingers.



dixieland said:


> Daaaaang Oscar,she's looking gorgeous!Definitely a looker!Thanks for sharing,and you need to post more of the beautiful gal!


all you need to do is ask



Saint Francis said:


> She is an angel. And as for the ears, well, I'll bet you have great TV reception! Just funnin'


thanks St.Fran, see youve been around these past few days , good to see you here at GP.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She is gorgeous! and LMAO at those ears! I know I always say that but how can you not laugh! She is going to be one great looking blue when she finishes maturing! You sure you want to keep her? If I were you I would send her to me ASAP I'll take good care of her


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> all you need to do is ask


Well consider this is me asking.Please post some more pics of this gorgeous gal!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Both great looking dogs.


----------

